# cleaning a soft top ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

looking for tips on cleaning a soft top car (its an audi tt) what should i look out for,what should i not be doing etc etc.i will only be snow foaming (wont be foaming the roof) 2 bucket,claying and dodo nfs and waxing (nothing spectatcular like a pc etc) but would like to know what car should be taken towards the roof ? thanks in advance.:thumb:

p.s i was looking at using the autoglym 2 stage soft top cleaning mix.


----------



## AlfaCharlie (Nov 27, 2007)

I have used the Autoglym system but was not that impressed, you may be better using products by Raggtopp which I have found to be far superior. I know you can purchase these from Ultimate Finish.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was also looking at renovo and raggtop products,what exactly did you buy to clean the roof ? brushes,products etc?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I use renovo. It's not cheap, but the results are superb. I decant it into a Tupperware box and use a standard paint brush to apply it. You then use the re-proofer to give the roof a watertight coating.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> I use renovo. It's not cheap, but the results are superb. I decant it into a Tupperware box and use a standard paint brush to apply it. You then use the re-proofer to give the roof a watertight coating.


think i might go the renovo route then.how long did it take to do ?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

A roof refurb including washing it takes me anywhere from an hour to two. I am very thorough though. If I was just doing it for myself, and wasn't paying much attention to detail, I reckon at most an hour.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

did you use all three renovo items ? cleaner,proofer and reviver ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

303 fabric cleaner diluted 1:20 is superb. Use a medium brush and work it in gently for a decent clean. I used about 450ml of diluted solution to do my Saab roof today and it came up superbly. It is also great for any carpet and fabric so a good product to have around


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> 303 fabric cleaner diluted 1:20 is superb. Use a medium brush and work it in gently for a decent clean. I used about 450ml of diluted solution to do my Saab roof today and it came up superbly. It is also great for any carpet and fabric so a good product to have around


when you used the cleaner,did you just spray it on and scrub over with a brush ? and have you used the fabric guard ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> when you used the cleaner,did you just spray it on and scrub over with a brush ? and have you used the fabric guard ?


I mixed it 1:20 in a spray bottle and sprayed on a dry roof. Worked it in with a med soft brush and rinsed well. Was VERY quick and easy to use :thumb:

I have the 303 protector but not used it on the roof - just interior. I actually used the Gtechniq i1 fabric protector about a month ago but am hesitant in recommending it due to some weird streaking down windows and paintwork I'm getting after every rain storm currently  Thats the reason i cleaned it thoroughly again today, to ensure there was nothing else on the roof causing the issues  Not sure if it has anything to do with the i1 but I never had a single issue before and have owned the car 18 months since new....

HTH


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

silverback said:


> when you used the cleaner,did you just spray it on and scrub over with a brush ? and have you used the fabric guard ?


I havn't got the cleaner yet, I used APC diluted 10:1, that took a while to dry.

I have got the 303 Fabric Guard, its fantastic stuff, really repels water, my roof beads very well now. I applied it inside a garage, wasn't a particularly warm day, so I set the halogens on my roof.

I reckon it took about 3 hours to dry totally, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my only concern with the 303 protector was that several people told me it didnt last long on a roof - a few months only. At least the Gtechniq stuff was supposed to last 2 years...beads amazingly and a light hosing just run right off :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> my only concern with the 303 protector was that several people told me it didnt last long on a roof - a few months only. At least the Gtechniq stuff was supposed to last 2 years...beads amazingly and a light hosing just run right off :thumb:


how much was it ? and what products did you apply ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

this thread has loads of info

Rob at Gtechniq is very helpful if you need more info.


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> this thread has loads of info
> 
> Rob at Gtechniq is very helpful if you need more info.


Hi Big,

Did you get the streaking issue resolved? I'm interested in putting this on my Saab, but don't need the streaking hassle.

Rob.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=84417


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice one Buzz, I'm already thinking of using this on a XK8 I'm detailing in the very near future. Like the sound of applying wet or dry, really time saver. 

Edit/ Did you apply via spray? I'm thinking of brushing it on if it's possible to do so.

Rob.


----------

